# Always in a hurry



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We have been given an opportunity to bid for the landscaping account for the Siemens Group in some areas.



You fell in within the coverage area and we are extending the bid to you. Please take a look at where we have the locations and let me know if you will be bidding.



Some of these sites are needing snow removal services as well, so let me know if you would like me to send you that bid package.



I have included the bidding sheet as well as the guidelines. Please call me if you have questions regarding this account.



The bids need to be submitted by Friday 4/29/2011. You will need to bid in order to receive this account.



Thank you,


From a National company sent to me.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Which one?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BossPlow2010;1281388 said:


> Which one?


SMS Assist


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

what else are you gonna do this week? Hopefully those ford's run in the rain LOL


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

This may be a dumb question and I have not researched this national before, but are they alright to deal with? Im assuming they are just like the rest...


----------

